# Bester Kühler für I7 + OC



## HCN (16. Februar 2010)

*Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Hi,

was ist denn für den 1366 Sockel und einen I7 92 zum hohen Übertakten das richtige Kühlermodell.

Ich weiss, steht in der Toplist, aber ich möchte einen der einfach wie der Boxed Kühler in die Löcher gesteckt wird und fertig. Ich habe keinen Bock mein ganzes Mainboard usw. auszubauen, weil der Kühler verschraubt werden muss.

Gruß HCN


----------



## Ray94 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen, das Mainboard ist in 5 Minuten ausgeschraubt,
und der Kühler in 5 Minuten angebracht.
Also wirklich, die Zeit solltest du haben.

Die besten Kühler für den 1366 Sockel sind zurzeit:
1. Noctua NH-D14
2. Corsair H50
3. Prolimatech Megahalems

Entscheid dich für einen von den dreien, da kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Wie gesagt, keinen mit Pushpins 

Erwähnenswert ist auch der *IFX-14,*
der ist mal *wesentlich besser mal schlechter als*
die Konkurrenz, da seine Bodenplatte konvex
ist, um Headspreaderkrümmungen (die es bei Intel oft gibt)
auszugleichen, was nicht immer so gut ist 

Die H50 würde ich nur nehmen, wenn du keinen Platz im Case hast
oder auf laute Lüfter stehst 

Ich würde den Megahalems nehmen


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Die aufgeführten Kühler von Ray94 sind alle klasse kannst bei keinem was falsch machen. Der Mugen 2 wäre auch noch eine Alternative. Ich habe auch denn Megahalems vebaut und bin total zufrieden.


----------



## Portvv (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

kommt drauf an wie hoch du takten willst, im optimal fall solltest du dir ne wakü besorgen, denn der i7 ist ein hitzkopf gerade wenn smt aktiviert ist, da kannst noch so ne gute lukü haben bei 4ghz hast du abartig hohe temperaturen, die ich auf dauer nicht betreiben würde

edit: in vernünftiger kühler mit pushpins , sowas gibt es nicht, einer der fest zu montieren ist hat den höheren anpressdruck und ist somit besser geeignet fürs OC


----------



## Ray94 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Den i7 kann man mit nem Megahalems oder mit dem Noctua NH-D14 mindestens 
auf 3.8 GHz bringen, ich denke das wird ihm ausreichen.
Wasserkühlung lohnt sich da nur wenn man auf absolute Stille steht,
und genug Geld dafür hat. (Da darf man schon mit 200-300 Euro rechnen bei CPU-Only)


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

GPU Only geht schon ab 150 Euro 

So in der Art würde ne billige CPU-Only WAKÜ aussehen,
die aber schon wesentlich besser als ein Megahalems kühlt:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4f4251af4b8b99a6f8c934923a5078fd


----------



## Portvv (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

deswegen die frage was er an cpu takt angepeilt hat , ich denk 3,8 ghz sind absolut die grenze mit ner lukü, da wirste dich bei prime mit maximal 75 grad einreihen und mehr wuerd ich auf dauer auch nicht zulassen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Wenn du viel Geld hast, ausreichend Platz hast (Achtung vor allem bei hohen RAM-Kühlern), das Design toll findest und Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt:  Noctua NH-D14

Günstiger und nicht so groß: Prilimatech Megahalems (z.B. mit Noiseblocker-Multiframe Lüfter eine gute Wahl) - Caseking hat die Preise deutlich gesenkt! Auf jeden Fall die deutlich bessere Empfehlung: im schlechtesten Fall ist diese Kombination 4-5°C unter Last wärmer, dafür um einiges leiser und eben günstiger.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*



> deswegen die frage was er an cpu takt angepeilt hat , ich denk 3,8 ghz sind absolut die grenze mit ner lukü, da wirste dich bei prime mit maximal 75 grad einreihen und mehr wuerd ich auf dauer auch nicht zulassen



Kommt auf die VCore an  Bei nem C0/C1 gebe ich dir Recht,
normale D0s machen 3,8 aber schon mit 1,25 und dann bist du mit ~60°
dabei, was noch i.O ist.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ich hatte den Prolimatech Megahalmes mit 2 Noiseblocker Mulitframe PWM Luefter verbaut (der ist nun im Rechner meiner Frau) und nun den Noctua NH-D14.
Von der Montage her sind beide Systeme absolut top und leicht zu verbauen.
Abgesehen vom Luefter beim Megahalems sind auch beide Kuehler komplett mit Zubehoer.
Von den Temperaturen sind sie fast gleich (Unterschiede habe ich persoenlich maximal durch unterschiedliche Raumtemperaturen ausmachen koennen).
Selbst preislich sind die fast gleich.
Beide bekommen von mir eine uneingeschraenkte Kaufempfehlung.

Beim Corsair solltest du beachten, das du einen einblasenden Luefter brauchst, um optimale Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Portvv (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

ok wie sich D0 verhält weiss ich nicht , aber wie du schon schriebst beim C0 sollte die vcore höher liegen, im notfall kann man ja noch smt und speedstep abschalten und kann so ein paar Volts sparen


----------



## Ray94 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ich habe meinen i7-920 auch mit nem Megahalems auf 3,8GHz gebracht, 
und das mit einer Vcore von 1,155
Der lief dann bei meinem Megahalems mit maximal 60 Grad unter Prime.
Mit nem Megahalems (OC-Edition) und nem 920 (D0) schafft man locker 4GHz.


----------



## HCN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ok,

habe mir gestern den Megahalem + Blacknoise Multiframe gekauft und nun mit meinem I7 @ 3800 Mhz bei 1,20 V unter Prime 95 höchstens 70 °C nach mehreren Stunden (mit dem Boxed waren es hier 90°C bei 3400). 

Nun habe ich aber ein anderes Problem:

Der Boxedkühler hat ja die Luft von oben drauf geblasen und durch die radiale Anordnung der Kühlrippen wurde die entweichende Luft durch die umliegenden Kühlrippen der Spannungswandler und der X58 Northbridge geleitet wurde.

Der Megahalem leitet die Luft jedoch parallel an all dem vorbei. Nun wird die NB schon im idle Betrieb bei Standardeinstellungen 70 °C heiß (vorher waren es 50-60).

Jemand eine Idee?

(Der einbau hat übrigens eine geschlagene Stunde gedauert, abgesehen davon, dass der Tower über 50 kg wiegt).

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Mein Ram hat laut Hersteller 1600 mit 7-7-7-20. Jetzt läuft er mit 1813 und 8-8-8-20. Wie bekomme ich heraus welche Differenz an Speed sich lohnt, wenn dafür die TImings höher sind (bei 7-7-7-20 und 1800 bootet er gar nicht).


----------



## Nixtreme (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Was hast du denn bitte für ein Gehäuse das mit Hardware an die 50Kg wiegt und dann aber nicht genügend frischluft für die NB bietet?


----------



## HCN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Das Gehäuse bietet schon genug Frischluft (8 große Radiatoren, flow horizontal von vorne nach hinten), nur die NB liegt direkt hinter der Graka. Letztere ist so groß, dass der Tower innen fast halbiert wird und auf der anderen Seite der "Schlucht" ist jetzt der Megahalem der ebenfalls parallel bläst.

Die Kühlrippen der NB bekommen einfach keinen Flow mehr und stehen praktisch im windstillen eck, mit dem Boxedkühler war das kein Problem, der bließ die Luft ja auch indirekt drauf.....

Hmmm ob es was bringt wenn ich einen 5 cm Radiator auf den NB Kühlkörper montiere?


----------



## Nixtreme (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

nunja, es stimmt schon dass top-blower wesentlich besser für die restliche Mainboard-Peripherie ist, aber so krasse unterschiede im vergleich zu vorher sind dann doch etwas bedenklich!


----------



## theLamer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Also ich habe den Alpenföhn Brocken und lass die CPU @ 3,8V @ max 69°C prime laufen... kann den Kühler nur empfehlen. Andere sind vielleicht leicht besser, aber der Brocken ist relativ günstig


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage. 
Ich stelle für einen Kollegen nen PC zusammen.
Es soll ein Core I7 860 rein. Reicht ein Scythe Mugen 2 um ihn auf 3,5GHz oder so im 24/7 Betrieb angenehm laufen zu lassen?

mfg


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ich push mal, wenn ich darf.
Meine Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ich habe mit dem Mugen 2 schon ein paar 750i auf 3,8Ghz getaktet für 24/7 und die sind so mit Garantie in den Verkauf gegangen ......Temp max 64° Prime Last.

Wie es allerdings dann mit HT aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wieviel Vcore er für dein angestrebtes OC Ergebniss will.

Aber 3,6 Ghz sollte nicht das prob sein.


----------



## HCN (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Also mein I7 läuft jetzt stabil auf 3,8 und der Ram auf 1800 8-8-8-20 und alles mit Herstellerspannungen.

Prime 95 mit 8 Workern nur 70 °C


----------



## steinschock (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

@ HCN

Ein leichter Luftzug reicht für die NB, lass halt ein Lüfter auf 7V laufen und draufblasen.
Ramtakt ist beim i7 nicht wirklich wichtig, abgesehen von Anno1404 macht es meist 1-2 Fps aus ob 1333 oder 1800.
Ich bin z.B. von 1670 CL 7 auf CL 8 gegangen da das 0,15V weniger braucht und der Ram min 20°C kühler läuft.


@ Bigdaddy203

Hab letztens ein i7 860 mit einem Mugen II aufgebaut.
Hatte bei 3,6GHZ @ Prime 60°C bei ca. 800 U/m 
Mit stock Vcore + HT


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Ohhh, Danke für die Infos.
Wenn noch das letzte Teil des Rechners (Netzteil^^) eintrifft.
Schau ich mal, wie weit ich ihn für 24/7 hin bekomme. 

mfg


----------



## alm0st (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Nocuta NH-D14 + 2 Enermax Magma + Liquid Ultra = <3

Mein Traumlüftkühlkombi in Sachen Kühlleistung


----------



## serge20 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

also ich habe mit dem   _Noctua_ D-_14 55 grad unter prime nach 3 stunden vollast mit einem i7 auf 3,8 gh
_


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*



serge20 schrieb:


> also ich habe mit dem   _Noctua_ D-_14 55 grad unter prime nach 3 stunden vollast mit einem i7 auf 3,8 gh
> _



koenntest du mal bitte etwas genauere angaben machen?
welche cpu du hast
welche einstellungen du vorgenommen hast
wieviel vcore
ht an oder aus
welche waermeleitpaste
orginalluefter oder alternativen
welches gehauese
wie hoch die raumtemperatur ist

wuerd auch gern in die naehe solcher temperaturen kommen. und obwohl meine cpu halbwegs brauchbar ist, komm ich nicht mal in die naehe.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*

Hab mal zu diesem Thema eine Frage und zwar habe ich Kühler von Thermalrigthe 1xUltra 120 Extreme und IFX-14 beide kühlen erstklassig und dann habe ich noch denn Corsair H50 der bald kommen wird.
Mir geht es darum weil ich auf ein 1156 Sys umsteige und einen I5 750 als CPU benutze.
Wie sieht es mit denn I3-I7 Modellen aus haben die auch einen krummen IHS wie die 775 Modelle was bei Intel üblich ist oder ist es bei dennen nicht mehr so schlimm.
Mir geht es halt darum das ich mir noch das Kit kaufen will für die Zhermalrigthe Kühler damit sie auf das 1156 Sys passen und der IFX-14 kühlt wirklich erstklassig kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Mein Quad 9550 bei 1,24V laut CPU-Z im Idle wurde bei Prime small gerade mal an die 50°C heis und selbst bei Linx wahren die Temps unter 60°C mit dem Dual E7400 der mit 3,6Ghz und 1,246V laut CPU-Z im Idle wird auch nicht heiser als 45°C bei Prime und bei Linx an die 50-55°C beide vom heisesten kern ausgegangen.
Also kann ihn nur empfehlen ich finde der IFX-14 gehört immer noch zu einer der besten Kühler und ich habe bei Läuten gesehen die denn Kühler und die CPU geschliffen haben weil ja eben die CPU sowie Kühler Kongav und Konvex sind von Intel und Thermarigthe und die Temps wahren gleich um 10°C besser als vorher.
Da würde ich gerne mal einen vergleich sehen zwischen denn Top-Modellen und einem IFX-14 der geschliffen ist da die anderen Kühler ja eine grade Fläche habe.
Also würde mich noch freuen über eine Antwort wegen dem IHS der neuen CPUs da, dass Kit für beide Kühler währe und ich damit auch einen vergleich zum H50 machen kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## serge20 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Kühler für I7 + OC*



Verminaard schrieb:


> koenntest du mal bitte etwas genauere angaben machen?
> welche cpu du hast
> welche einstellungen du vorgenommen hast
> wieviel vcore
> ...


ich habe einen i7920  mit standart vcore 1.184 volt ht ist an und habe die noctua wärmeleit paste genommen  und die orginallüfter drauf
als gehäuse habe ich ein coolermaster cosmos s und die raumtemperatur wird so bei 18-20 grad sein mit 4 gh habe ich eine vcore von 1.232 volt und maximaltemperatur von 64 grad


----------

